# 3 more kitties join the site!



## lmm80 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello all!!

My name is Lori and I live with my fiance (Wedding is October 28th so close omg!) and our three cats in Pennsylvania. Enough about me! Let me introduce my fur-babies!

Casey:
She's 13 years old. My family and I adopted her from a local cat rescue/shelter in new jersey. She's skittish, moody, afraid of ceiling fans, and likes to snuggle her way and only her way and only when she says it's ok, lol. I love her to death even though most of my friends call her the evil cat, lol. My fathe didn't want two cats anymore and wanted to give Casey away :evil:. Daniel and I had just bought our house so I took her with us.



















Norman:
Norman is a little over 2 years old and was rescued by a former co-worker of mine off the NJ Turnpike when he was only a couple of weeks old. I helped her bottle feed him and some of the other litter until he was old enough to take home. He is truly a lover and a cuddler and just an overall cutiepie!



















Cleo:
She has just turned 2 this month! I adopted Cleo from the Trenton Animal Shelter. She is easily the most mischevious cat I have ever owned. She is always getting into things, climbing things, stealing things, lol. She is also a cutie and I just adore her.



















We're glad to be here and can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Lori & kitties. Cleo and my Maggie seem to have a lot in common...Maggie was into EVERYTHING when she was younger, she eventually calmed down a little around 8 years old. Gotta be a black cat thing :lol: 

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! You have lovely kitties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely cats you got there! :wink:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have such a lovely family. Congrats on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lori! Welcome! I think your cats are lovely. Of course, I'm notorious for wanting to steal everyone's black cat! Enjoy the forums!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Lori! you have gorgeous kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I think our Cleo's are twins! Very mischievous! Gotta love her though, right? 

All your cats are lovely!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Lori.... very nice to see you here!!  Love seeing pics of your kitties!! :thumb


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you and the beautiful kittys! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Lori. All your kitties are so cute


----------



## SpoiledRottenPrinces (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome. I'm pretty new myself and I have learned so much through this forum. I hope you do the same!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Lori, and your descriptions of the cats was great! I love the picture of the one in the hammock, little toes sticking out the end. :lol:


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

welcome! beautiful kitties indeed and congrats on the impending wedding!!! My 5 yr wedding anniversary is on October 11th...good month to get married


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

